# IH / Renault discontinued!



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Having just been browsing the IH website and looking at their latest version of the brochure it is apparent that they have discontinued the Oregon RE on the Renault Master: it is Fiat only now.

They do, however, have a conversion on an extra-long wheelbase Fiat, called the Tio RL .

It is not very clear from the brochure ( downloadable ) exactly what differences there are in the RL but it seems to be only that the rear U lounge is bigger. This does mean that the double bed is now longitudinal and there is the option of making up two singles; but Oh! what a missed opportunity to make a bigger kitchen: one of the failings of the IH ( only my opinion of course ) is it's small kitchen area, or as the Magazines would say; "compact", or "adequate". :wink: 

I noticed back at the September Shepton Mallet show that the Timberland 'Renaults' were actually Nissans ( both for sale now ).

Perhaps there are supply problems with Renault Masters or maybe it is their cost ........

Harvey


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No its the heavy discounts Fiat offer. This explains the other thread about not being able to get options. The more you order of the same type the more discount they get. Wonder how much is passed on.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, the IH certainly has a long options list ................... all those things that 'the others' won't supply ............probably.  

Harvey


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its a shame that the industry is concentrating on Fiat's. What I cannot understand is why, given the number of adverse comments against Fiat's, do people still buy them. I would'nt touch one with a bargepole.

I remember purchasing a brand new Fiat car. When I drove the car outside the showroom I noticed that the painwork looked as though it was spryed in three shades of metallic green. Fiat insisted the shading was normal. Three years later I took the car in for accident damage and the mechanic told me that the car had fallen off a transporter and was repaired by an outside contractor. 

During my ownership of the vehicle there were several warranty issues all rejected by Fiat. I claimed that it was abnormal for the valve timing to be adjusted every six weeks but Fiat insisted that there was no problem. I took it to an independent dealer who told me the camshaft was faulty. Again Fiat rejected the claim. I vowed then never to buy another one. They simply wore me into submission. 

From what I've read on this site they have not improved.


----------

